# ECA stack while off clen



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys sorry about posting probably another useless thread, but recently decided that yohimbe just isnt for me, seem to be getting quite bad side effects from taking it after 3 days so im completely dropping it, side effects are sickness, dizzyness, and mass headaches and anxiety probably worse than eph, also feeling cold and getting cold flushes, im taking 1500 mg which seems a very low dose for yohimbe also

just to clarify this, i have 1 week before going back on clen, shall i run the ECA stack till this happens, and drop the eca when i go back on clen

if so i will be taking 300mg asprin, 200mg of caffiene, and 4/5 eph tabs, not sure on what dose they are but i took 5 last time daily and seemed to get on fine!

i will be selling my yohimbe for a cheap price if anybody wants it.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

4-5 eph at a time lol you need to find out the doseage mate!!! lol dont get me wrong i used to regularly gob that amount and more at a time but its not really the done thing if your having to do it umpteen times a day (tho i did that as well lol)

also i think its benadryl if i am right that if you take one tab a day for a few days clears out your receptors so to speak letting you go back on clen much earlier,i tried it this year during prep as i burned myself out by being on it for too long to be effective anymore imo(about 10 weeks) and when i started again 3 days later on a lower dose the shakes hit me big time,all good


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

This is very confusing lol, ive not been on clen for a week so would it be ok just to start eca now? only for a week mind. until next monday? then hit straight back on the clen? or would i need benadryl a few days before?

just rang the guy that sold me these ephs, hes competed a few times and he just took 4 a day he said i cant imagine taking any more than 4 or 5 a day as on 5 i was pretty crazy

edit: im loving the gas mask also lol i have 3 or 4 in my wardrobe from the world war lol very menacing


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just beeen doing some research, Clen for 2 weeks, then eca stack for 2 weeks, then back on clen seems to be how people do it lol


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

"Since we´re speaking about beta-receptors and upregulation, here, let me address the claim that you can use ephedrine (or the ECA stack), alternating with clen, in order to avoid receptor downgrade. I´m not sure where this rumor came from, but it is totally incorrect.

To dispel this myth, lets examine ephedrine for a second. Remember when I said that using clenbuterol to stimulate the beta-2 receptors is like hitting a tack with a hammer? Well, Ephedrine is like a sledge-hammer, it hits the beta-2´s and everything around them. That´s because it´s not selective, but rather it stimulates other receptors to a great degree as well.

Anyway, one of those receptors that ephedrine hits is the Beta-2 (yeah...the same one as Clen). As you can see from the graph below (ephedrine is represented by the the solid circles), it reduced Beta-2-Andrenergic Receptor (what we call, in laymens terms, the "Beta-2 receptor") levels to 32% of the control level after 24 hours. Read this again:

Ephedrine, in this study, reduces Beta-2 receptor levels to 32% of control after 24 hours.

(see the solid circles in this graph represent ephedrine)










Granted, it´s not perfect, it´s not in vivo, etc...But there´s no denying that ephedrine will downregulate beta-2 receptors....ergo you will not be able to use it on the weeks in between your clen to upgrade your receptors."

Stolen from *Here*

*
*

*
*I think i explained this to you before Biff, but both Clen and Eph stimulate the Beta 2 receptors, if you take Eph in your weeks off the Clen you won't give your Beta 2's a chance at upregulating, thus making the whole process of cycling the Clen pointless.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

holy Fukc thanks mate for this

im having a really bad week this week to be honest, trained once, so much sh1ts been going off starting fresh on monday!


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

The 2 suggested upregulators are Ketotifen which is the one the yanks and most people favour but can be expensive and the other is Diphenhydramine which is 50/50 on effectiveness, some swear by it others are unsure.

The latter is common in own brand sleep aid tablets, certain benedryls, unbranded generic hayfever meds its everywhere, is 1st generation Anti-Histamine so considered to be very safe.

My experience with both the above is I feel they DO help and do make the cycles more intense at the same dose so would IMO aid a slower tapering up, and longer run time, but I can't make my mind up if I feel better because I actually got a decent nights sleep or because of the upregulation.

Ketotifen was certainly the better but I had a killer nosebleeds that just would not stop, must have bled for about an hour, the first time I was on the verge of going to A&E as it came to a stop, seems its common of Keto.


----------



## Illium (May 10, 2009)

Diphenhydramine definitly helped me and my clen cycle. I would definitly look into using it. It was a day and night effect between having 2 weeks off verse having 1 week of on Diphenhydramine then going back on Clen for 2 weeks. I've never used Ketotifen myself but I've heard great things about it.

I have no idea if you can actually use ECA while using Diphenhydramine or Ketotifen. If you took 1 ECA dose in the morning and Diphen or Ketotifen in the evening would this work out enough to still recover between Clen runs? Anyone know?


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I was doing fine losing fat on a reduced cal (2000) 40-40-20 diet with plenty of walking cardio but got impatient and started using T3 clen and ECA and overdid it and sent body into starvation mode and it all went tits up !

Going back to just proper diet now and cardio and f:whistling:ck the drugs


----------

